# psearch: Error: cannot read index file "/usr/ports/INDEX-8".



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm using psearch for searching the ports.


```
> psearch glib-2.24.2
Error: cannot read index file "/usr/ports/INDEX-8".
```

Basically it stopped working.
Is there any pupdate or something to generate this INDEX file?

portsearch works fine.


----------



## Nukama (Nov 17, 2010)

`# make fetchindex` or `# make index` inside /usr/ports?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

portsnap(8) updates the INDEX files. No idea how you manage to lose them. P.S.: post in the correct forum, please.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

This thread you forgot to close
Are you ok, or something wrong with you? I'm just worry about you
Forum is for sharing the information, not to restrict it.
FYI, I'm going to use FreeBSD 8.1 only to end of March (if it will not totally crash earlier), then do whatever you wish and continue to lie people that it's called STABLE, but it's NOT
Within one week, I had 3 total Xorg freezes, 5 kernel crashes and hundreds of SEGV in almost every application, because of wrong implementation of POSIX standards, which not happening in other POSIX's systems. And I see that nothing going to be changed/fixed.
It was not tested only on the one machine, I had those problems before, and before, and couple years ago with every version of FreeBSD which I installed starting with 4.10-"STABLE" (on laptops, on servers, on different machines). It's just broken!
Just put the note: *Please do not use this system as a Desktop.*

Following the thread, the error should say:

```
> psearch glib-2.24.2
Error: cannot read index file "/usr/ports/INDEX-8". [B]Please rebuild the INDEX file (man 8 portsnap).[/B]
```


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 17, 2010)

What happens after march? Do you install windows and complain on their support forums that xyz doesn't work on their systems?

I think you should do a reinstall and see if you can get it right this time. I have followed some of your threads and there is definitely a mis configuration somewhere.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

After March my Drupal contract will finish and on the next one I'll use Mac. Most of the professionals with who I'm working with, they using it to do the job done. Already bought Macbook Air (hopefully it will do the job), meanwhile I'll programme some iPhone apps on it.
There are very good MySQL clients whichat least do the job, etc.
Mac OS is BSD based, so I'll have my favourite terminal, editor (vim), MAMP (Mac/Apache/MySQL/PHP?) and ports
Other benefit is that commercial support will work better and faster in case of any problem.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 17, 2010)

And that says guy who wrote in his profile:


> Biography
> breaking everything what I touch



You better stop trolling, start reading and learning....
Otherwise no wonder, that FreeBSD does work very well for all of us, but you


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 17, 2010)

I can see it now. Found a patch for the darwin kernel online. It's supposed to fix drupal php segfault 11 showing in apache logs. Why can't those kernel guys get php working right. mac ports is missing varient vim +gtk. gonna try gentoo/alt as it has vim patched into the future with 7.3-p9958.

reboots. stuck on white screen.

Goes to macosxhints. posts "why does mac not work with phph4x.patch?"

Further in the post - "working with macosx since they had color monitors. This sucks switching to dragonflybsd. the true continuation of mac os 7. if my phppuke cms doesn't work there I'm switching to tokyo promenade and Kyoto tyrant sux0rz"

~Sorry I just had to =)


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> And that says guy who wrote in his profile:
> 
> You better stop trolling, start reading and learning....
> Otherwise no wonder, that FreeBSD does work very well for all of us, but you



Reading what? My backtraces with SEGV which I see when I'm using my applications for my work?
Probably most of the people using it as a server, not as a Desktop with GNOME (as development machine) or don't use it at all (maybe only the browser?)
If they have some problems, they simply ignore them. Maybe because if they trying to report them and share the problems, they are pointed to handbooks/Bible?, 'start from scratch' or they're called trollers? I'm the next person who want to change this schema and fix them from the source, otherwise nobody do that.
If this is not the right forum, I'll use another to post the user experience problems, not ignoring them and hearing each that everything works properly (by design), even it's not.
And nobody will tell me what I should write in my own post, that I'm pasting too many bugs, my posts are too technical, or too many backtraces, I use the system in the wrong way, nobody will edit my own posts or close unfinished threads. You don't like it, so do not read.
*If you don't have the same problem, doesn't mean that this problem doesn't exists.*


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 17, 2010)

I think you are trying to offend and/or piss off forum member with your attitude (give me this, give me that, this doesn't work.... I won't read manuals, FreeBSD sux)

Look how many problems you had just today. It can't be that FreeBSD is so bad, because many people are using it in many different ways, that you can't probably even imagine.... and you know what It works de-facto good (I use FreeBSD on laptop, desktop and server no problem at all).

Personally I dislike you....
So I will just Ignore you for good.... 


MODs:
Feel free to delete this post, if you like...
I said, that I wanted.

P.S.
Good luck solving problems


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I think you are trying to offend and/or piss off forum member with your attitude (give me this, give me that, this doesn't work.... I won't read manuals, FreeBSD sux)
> 
> Look how many problems you had just today. It can't be that FreeBSD is so bad, because many people are using it in many different ways, that you can't probably even imagine.... and you know what It works de-facto good (I use FreeBSD on laptop, desktop and server no problem at all).
> 
> ...



It's against the privacy policy to remove/edit my own posts. This forum is for sharing experience with FreeBSD. I'm not offending anybody, it's my POV that it doesn't work properly for me and I'd like to share it with you. Sometimes I just analyse my problems too deeply, maybe that's why I find too many problems? Other person is just leaving it. I'm the person who waste the most of his time to find the right person/place to fix those bugs which I found in proper way as I can. Sometimes it doesn't sounds good if you blame someone/something, otherwise it'll not going to be fixed (never).

I know that this is not the right place to report the bugs, but it's a good start to analyse it and people really helped me by showing me the right direction (by spending less time on it). At the beginning of the problem I can't report the bug, because I don't know what caused it and where to report it (PR/Gnome/MySQL/Xorg/Wine). Sometimes you have to convince people that this is the bug in their software. I want to share those details, in case if anybody will have the same problem and find that thread from Google with the proper solution, by typing the initial error message. If found, he don't have to waste his time to compile every piece of his system with debug symbols to find out the reason.

You think that I need help and I should read the handbook everyday. I'm really the person who do everything by him-self by his way (and this method always works for me). But I want to share the information from standard user experience point, what kind of problems this person could have, with what kind of problems he could struggle, so BA, QA and architects of that system, when they read this, if there are any, they could think about how they could improve that user experience. I'm assuming that this system is still in development, so that includes new feature based on user experience, not only by fixing the security bugs. Basically you don't see big picture of all of it and don't see the point of it.

Here is my user experience starting from Friday:
On Friday I run truss, to check which children Xorg is creating, to solve my problem with Wine Internet Explorer, when opened my image file on my Desktop. FreeBSD crashed, I went home to give it chance to Monday. On Monday I did the Power Off, turn on the computer, and kernel crashed. It was caused by VirtualBox's modules, which I added recently to my loader.conf. I spend half a day to figure it out. But still I need VirtualBox, because we have web environments pre-installed in the VMs with specified configuration and vmware doesn't work .
Then I installed MySQL Workbench, to connect to my database. I couldn't find it in GNOME menu, so I check for binaries (locate/whereis/pkg-plist?) which I should run. It's crashed by design, because I used the wrong binary (normal behaviour as MySQL team says). When finished my day on Tuesday, I left my computer on, to not have any surprises with my kernel. Today in the morning I started to use MySQL Workbench, it crashed againwhen I clicked because MySQL has been gone (just did timeout from yesterday). Probably it's normal behaviour if you trying to use the database after 12h timeout. I was asked by MySQL developers to use the latest version and to upgrade it. then I was asked to do that by my-self, so I started to make my own port which failed. I'm not unix admin and I don't have to have guru knowledge to use my MySQL client and spend half a day to connect to my local database by ending with tons of pages of FreeBSD handbook to read (how to connect to my own database?). I'm web developer which expecting that there are some normal MySQL GUI clients for that system which I use and they're working stable without crashes without losing my work. My company doesn't pay me for struggling everyday with my system which I chosen, and rebooting every 10 minutes for half a day my kernel which panic errors, they want the work done asap. Most of the people here they saying that's my fault of all my problems, so probably the only solution is to change the system which works for me?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm not expert in this are but you are using wrong tools for your job.

VirtualBox is experiment(al) - using experimental kernel modules is not going to produce big uptime.
wine is experimental - at least using when Internet Explorer.
Runinng truss on Xorg is bad idea.

You need supervisor.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow there is some flamebait if I ever saw it.

My advise to you before I ask you to kindly "get off my lawn"
Don't use tools you don't have time to learn and complain they don't work correctly. You cheat yourself simply by being lazy and and sound like a typical lamer while lamenting over your issues. 

finally read this::: really read this!

http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html

Hope your next OS works well for you.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

richardpl said:
			
		

> I'm not expert in this are but you are using wrong tools for your job.
> 
> VirtualBox is experiment(al) - using experimental kernel modules is not going to produce big uptime.
> wine is experimental - at least using when Internet Explorer.
> ...



As I mentioned vmware doesn't work on FreeBSD x64, and VirtualBox is the only VM which can read the vmware VM files (in which format I've privided VMs). No alternatives at all. I can't run VirtualBox machines without kernel module.
If this is the wrong tool, let me know which one is the right one.
truss on Xorg is a bad idea or it's a system BUG? I could run it on Linux without problems, I never had that kind of problems.
wine I must to use it for some software which doesn't work or are not supported on FreeBSD (such as Skype to communicate with other people, etc.).


----------



## kenorb (Nov 18, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Wow there is some flamebait if I ever saw it.
> 
> My advise to you before I ask you to kindly "get off my lawn"
> Don't use tools you don't have time to learn and complain they don't work correctly. You cheat yourself simply by being lazy and and sound like a typical lamer while lamenting over your issues.
> ...



This is in handbook as well, how to ask the question in proper way?
Maybe the handbook should say something how to use my fingers when typing on the keyboard, how to seat and stare at the screen? How to use my mouse, especially how to click and move the windows to not crash the system. To not edit any system files, because it will crash. Etc.

Maybe we should remove as well the textarea from the forum and convert it into forms?
1. Name?
2. Did you read the handbook?
a. No - Go to point 4
3. What's your problem?
4. Did you tried again?
a. No - Go to point 4
5. Start from scratch.
6. Problem fixed.

Or even better, let's move this form idea under F1 (Help)? No, Microsoft already done it;/ If users think to much, let's follow the MS standards.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 18, 2010)

This was actually one of the few threads that actually belonged on the forums. But you blew this thread too with your attitude. Closed. March may fall early this year.

BTW: the fact that you _still_ do not know what a *-STABLE* release actually is goes to show, again, that you failed to read the documentation, and that is, and will always be, the root of your problems. On any OS, probably.

P.S.: if you think these forums are harsh or unjust, prepare to get your teeth kicked in by the FreeBSD developers on the mailing lists if you decide to show your face there and waste their time with useless backtraces and panics (useless because you ruined your system in the first place).


----------

